
An MIT Computer Predicted the End of Civilisation Almost 50 Years Ago - davesailer
https://www.sciencealert.com/how-mit-computer-predicted-end-civilisation-almost-50-years-ago-world1-world3-club-rome-limits-growth
======
aaron-santos
I found the in-browser version of the World 3 model fun to play with
[http://bit-player.org/extras/limits/ltg.html](http://bit-
player.org/extras/limits/ltg.html)

------
torgian
Yeah. We’re fucked

